# Americana Outdoors - Kayak fishing for Stripers



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Marty Mood (PAHillbilly) and Morgan Prominitz shot an episode of Americana Outdoors that aired on VS channel and will be airing again at 7:30 Monday morning.

The episode is also on the Americana Outdoors website. Go to http://www.carecotv.com/americana-outdoors.html and click on "Cabelas NTC Championship and Kayak Fishing for Stripers".

Looks like those guys had a blast and it was cool to see some familiar gear on their Hobies!


----------

